# Pressurized machine ball oiler tool



## Philco (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought this needle fitting to grease the new style grease fittings on automobile u joints which are spring & ball design much like the ball oilers on machines. I was going to install the fitting onto a flexible hose & then adapt the hose to my pump oil can. (It seems like the pump oil cans always leak or quit pumping when they are turned sideways.)
I realized that the needle fitting had the same thread as my sure shot spray can. I installed the needle fitting onto the sure shot sprayer & filled the can about half way with #2 WAY oil , pressurized the can with shop air and tried it on the lathe. This set up worked great & the best part is that you can get both items at any parts store. 
I hope this helps others here looking for an easier way to oil you're machines.
Phil


----------



## drs23 (Aug 19, 2014)

Neat. Bet that works better than the turkey injector that I'm using. Though it works better now since I modified the tip.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 12, 2014)

i have a plews pistol type oiler. works great but only has a 4 oz reservoir :angry:


but your idea is better than sliced bread!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 12, 2014)

where can you get a shure shot cheap?


----------

